# Immaturity?



## BigGreen (Mar 27, 2009)

In school i get called immature alot and i really cant seem to figure out the reason. I like to have fun and if people think having fun is immature they really need some mental help asap. so if you could tell me why fun = immature that would be fantastical.

edit: i was just thinking theres nothing immature about being yourself or living life how you want to.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 27, 2009)

Ignore them, people that insult others just for their own satisfaction are the immature ones.


----------



## Bob (Mar 27, 2009)

because you're immature


----------



## Bob (Mar 27, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Ignore them, people that insult others just for their own satisfaction are the immature ones.



and so are you



Bob said:


> because you're immature



and so are you


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 27, 2009)

maby its the way you have fun. other then that theres a myriad of reasons why theyd say that your imiture, maby its a joke and said playfully, maby there jelouse your having so much fun. dont let it get to you, if you fell your being imiture then do somthing about it, and if you feel there just being rude ignore them... hmmmm btw, my advice is not to be fallowed so just think on it. every situation is different, and as stated erlier, there are a myriad of reasons why theyd say that about you


----------



## Ellis (Mar 27, 2009)

What kind of fun, please tell...


----------



## Odin (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm very immature, I don’t care what people say about me (Unless they're friends/family). You shouldn’t either.

Want to hear a joke? OK, So a blond walks into a *bar ,*she should of ducked! lol


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ellis said:


> What kind of fun, please tell...


:confused: are you asking for the sake of giving a better answer, or just out of curiocity?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 27, 2009)

deco122392 said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of fun, please tell...
> ...



Well both, he just asked why fun = immaturity. It doesn't though, so it makes no sense to me unless he or they are actually being immature. I'd like to make sure that his idea of fun isn't something like shooting spitwads at people or pulling peoples underwear over their heads.


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 27, 2009)

Ellis said:


> What kind of fun, please tell...


its fun that i have in school normally... like telling jokes (mostly bad ones but still funny ) its hard to describe the kind of fun i like to have its very unique and people just cant seem to accept it i guess :/


----------



## Nuber Cuber (Mar 27, 2009)

You might understand once you get to 8th grade..


----------



## teller (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm 38 years old and I still do stuff like this:


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 27, 2009)

Uhhhh...maybe they're just trying to be tough? Or stupid, matters how you look at it.


----------



## Kian (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm 23 and most of my free time is spent playing with a plastic toy. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Dene (Mar 27, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of fun, please tell...
> ...



Somehow I doubt that your idea of fun is unique at all.


----------



## JL58 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am way past the age of being told I am immature... Yet I am in many ways. I also learned a few things along the way.
- I don't become dependent of what people think of me. I know where I stand, what I like and what to do to enjoy life. And I found many great people to surround me.
- I thrive on my strengths and cope with my weaknesses. Shortcomings are only a problem if they prevent me to go where I want to go; then they are worth the challenge of changing myself. If not they are just a little weight I carry with me on my journey to happiness. 
- Rinse and repeat.

Happy cubing, as immature as this could be - I'll be cubing too...


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 27, 2009)

well you can have fun in an immature way... the two way are not exclusive. For example having fun on someone elses account can often be considered immature. Perhaps you really are immature


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 27, 2009)

Nuber Cuber said:


> You might understand once you get to 8th grade..


im in 9th grade


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 27, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> Nuber Cuber said:
> 
> 
> > You *might* understand once you get to 8th grade..
> ...


But seriously, acting immature and being immature are entirely different.

I am an extremely responsible and mature person, but I act immature lots of times.

* If people only see you acting immature and then call you immature: Their problem
* If people that really know you call you immature: You probably are
* If you are younger than 18: You really are immature by definition (21 in most countries)
** If you are not immature, but you are bothered by others that call you immature: You are immature*


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 27, 2009)

Lots of people tell me I am immature at school, because I am always telling jokes and laughing. That is mostly the only side of me that they see though. In my eyes, many of them act immature as well, but they don't realize it.


----------



## Dene (Mar 27, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> Nuber Cuber said:
> 
> 
> > You might understand once you get to 8th grade..
> ...



LOLOLOLOLOLOL GET OVER IT. You are a kid, stop whining.


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 27, 2009)

im immature, so i know what it means. it means you like to have fun at the wrong time. i took a pretty long time to learn that.


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 27, 2009)

And you are also considered a little immature if you are short, for some reason.
I know this from experience.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 27, 2009)

dont take it seriously


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Nuber Cuber said:
> ...


wait....whats so funny about me saying what grade i was in


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Nuber Cuber said:
> ...



Age has very little to do with your maturity level. (Unless of course you are using the strict definition like AvG said, of course).


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 27, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> that would fantastical.



There's your problem.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 27, 2009)

I have plenty of fun doing things at school (I'm a freshmen) when I'm not tired (sometimes even when I am), and some people are annoyed. Usually though, those people are bullies and/or those girls that just... can't describe really but I some it up with one simple word that starts with B.......... >_0

You see though, I have Turrets Syndrome, and although not as intense as it is in others, it affects me in school. I haven't told anyone, and I don't plan to, I just try to have fun. I add it in to the fun I have, shouting out random things and funny things whenever. Yes, some people call me annoying, some call me immature, and it's funny how all of these people are the ones that don't seem like they'd be friends of mine to me WAY before they insulted me.

I don't tell jokes, I blurt them out. I have fun, I make noises (not fart noises >_<), and complement teachers randomly because it works when I blurt them out because it's confidence for the teacher. I use sarcasm to combat the real class clowns that ruin things for others from time to time.

I try to control my Turrets, and I think it's going pretty well. How do I know? The only people that have problems with me are the one's you'd probably have a problems with... the people who are aggravating to your friends as well, those people.

I'm happy the way I am, and I'm ok with my INSANE CRAZY! turrets...















Psyche.


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 27, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > that would fantastical.
> ...


whoops my bad. i was pretty tired when i made this


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 27, 2009)

It's spelled Tourette's syndrome.


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 27, 2009)

Not to be mean, but:
*I like to have fun and if people think having fun is immature they really need some mental help asap.*
Hasty and irrational judgments...

* so if you could tell me why fun = immature that would be fantastical.*
the barely ebonic phrase "fantastical"


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 27, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> Not to be mean, but:
> *I like to have fun and if people think having fun is immature they really need some mental help asap.*
> Hasty and irrational judgments...
> 
> ...


fantastical is one of my favorite words.... whats ebonic mean


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 27, 2009)

Ebonics means slang.


----------



## pinoycuber (Mar 27, 2009)

youre not alone  its fun to be immature? sometimes we need to be immature cause when we were young were not having fun so do it now before its too late


----------



## shelley (Mar 28, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> Ebonics means slang.



Please look up what Ebonics means. It does not just mean slang. Also, the word "fantastical" has been around long before Ebonics.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 28, 2009)

About the theory:
http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=ebonics

About the practice:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ebonics


----------



## Dene (Mar 28, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> im immature, so i know what it means. it means you like to have fun at the wrong time. i took a pretty long time to learn that.



Dude... what?
To be immature literally means to be below the expected level. Thus to be immature in the sense of ones actions, then it means to act under the expected level of the age group.
So basically, you're completely wrong. It looks like you wasted "a pretty long time". Maybe you should have consulted a dictionary.

As for the thread starter, he is a little kid that is acting like an even littler kid and needs to grow up and get over it.


----------



## darkzelkova (Mar 28, 2009)

What do you do to have fun, play with hot wheels and dinosaur models? Do you giggle when you get near girls? Run away from them, say they have cooties? Whine about big, mean bullies at your school?


----------

